# Fox kits



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

We'd heard there were some fox kits north of town so we had a drive out last night to see if we could see anything.
We got lucky..... So cute!

Fox6 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Fox5 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Fox1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Fox7 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

They look very cute indeed.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> They look very cute indeed.


Yes Mike they do:argie: till they bite you and your walking around the streets foaming from the  mouth then section by the courts for being a zombie :lol::lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

So you've been to my neck of the woods recently on a Friday night 

I regularly see an adult fox outside my window in work, much smaller than you'd think and it does look mangy to be fair. Still like them though.


----------

